# New Packages Confusing, Please Help!



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok the new packages are confusing becuase not all the information seems to be included, but here is my question I currently have the HDTV Platinum package and a 622 and a 211 I want to lower my bill if possible, I only care about HDTV channels, I need locals but just for guide info, as I use an OTA antenna. So what is the best package where I can keep all the HDTV channels and have the least amount of SD channels, I was looking at the DVR Package, and adding HDTV with 2 premium channels.

I am currently getting the HDTV $10 credit per month and don't want to loose that, Any idea which way is the best for me to go? when you look at the online comparison it still shows the metal packages and AT180 etc so this is adding to my confusion. but it looks like the DVR advanatge includes the DVR fees and local channels, so this is why I was thinking this may be the best option, anyone can help decipher this for me?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You can go with the dvr advantage plan-includes the locals and one dvr fee . There are two ways to save money with the dvr advantage pack. The first one is with the top 250 included with all your premium packs and hd pack and one with just the top 200 with all your premium packs and hd pack included.

49.99 top 200 dvr advantage pack with locals
20.00 hd pack
10.00 upgrade to top 250 
10.00 Premium movie pack
10.00 Premium movie pack
6.00 additional receiver fee
------------------------------
$105.99 total befor taxes.

If you don't want to upgrade to the top 250 and just stay with top 200 and the rest the same, then you bill would be 95.99 a month before taxes.


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

The chart on this site http://www.dishretailer.com/csr/ says that an additional HDTV receiver is only a $1 I only need the AT200 except I would loose NGHD which sucks I have to basically pay $10 more ot keep that one channel.



Mike D-CO5 said:


> You can go with the dvr advantage plan-includes the locals and one dvr fee . There are two ways to save money with the dvr advantage pack. The first one is with the top 250 included with all your premium packs and hd pack and one with just the top 200 with all your premium packs and hd pack included.
> 
> 49.99 top 200 dvr advantage pack with locals
> 20.00 hd pack
> ...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

david803sc said:


> The chart on this site http://www.dishretailer.com/csr/ says that an additional HDTV receiver is only a $1 I only need the AT200 except I would loose NGHD which sucks I have to basically pay $10 more ot keep that one channel.



#2 Add $1/mo for each additional HDTV Receiver Beyond the Primary​That means that in the chart below it, they have added $5 for 2 receivers, $10 for 3 receivers, ... and if one of the additional receivers is a ViP (HD), add $1 more, getting to $6 for the 211.

EDIT - I just looked at http://www.dishretailer.com/csr/dvrfeb07.xls and it doesn't appear to be correct in the first place.

DVR 522/622/625	Receiver 2	Receiver 3	Receiver 4
Top 200 DVR Advantage Packages 
Top 200 + Locals	$54.99	$59.99	$64.99	$69.99​Top 200 + locals would be $49.99, not $54.99 (unless you didn't connect the 622 to a phone line).


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

I am on the phone with the executive office, they are so confused themselves, and apparently the rep today did not change my plan. Also I am trying to explain to them that the website with the new plans is confusing since when you click on the comparison of the plans the comparison shows all the old plans not the new ones.

The executive office rep is telling me that the DVR Advantage Plan comes with AT250 for $49.99 since I am an existing customer, he is saying for new customers the only get the AT200 and can pay $10 more for the AT250, he is also saying existing customers do not need credit card auto pay I can opt for a new 18 month contract in lieu of the credit card auto pay, He him self is telling me he is confused and does not understand their plans, so if the executive office doesn't understand the plans and the website comparison charts shows the old plans, how is anybody supposed to understand this stuff?

Plus he doesn't seem to care or be concerned with the fact that the rep this afternoon lied to me by telling me he changed my plan and he really didn't. I can tell you that concerns me when I spend 45 minutes on the phone with a rep and did not make any of the changes I asked for.

Plus he doesn't seem to care or be concerned with the fact that the rep this afternoon lied to me by telling me he changed my plan and he really didn't. I can tell you that concerns me when I spend 45 minutes on the phone with a rep and did not make any of the changes I asked for.

After changing my packages, I asked how I could get the Charlotte locals in HD, I get them in SD now and I have an OTA antenna for HD locals and I need the locals on my package to get the HD guide data, but wit the OTA I cannot record one local and watch another, so I figured lets see if I could get the satellite HD locals while I was on the phone so he put in an order in to upgrade my dish but he turned off my locals and said I cannot get them back on again until I get my DISH upgraded a week from now, than he started yelling at me saying I was asking to much that he was trying to help me, he charged me $59.95 on my credit card for the upgrade and I ended the conversation since he was getting nasty so I called back to talk to someone else to get my locals turned back on, and I am on hold.

Plus I still do not understand the fact he keeps saying I am on AT250 not DVR Advantage, even though that is what I asked for. Well hopefully I will get some answers when I call back the executive line for the third time.

David


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

There is nothing on the website geared toward lowering your bill, and it isn't possible to drop programming online. You can sign up for DVR Advantage during the brief periods when you can login to My Account. As I type, I can actually login. What I see as an existing sub is different from what is displayed for new subs - particularly where DishHD qualifies as the Premium that lets you add the 250 Bonus Pak for $10. If I already subscribed to DishHD (and especially HD Platinum), I'm sure I'd see something different. Likely, anybody already subscribing to AT250 (180) wouldn't even see a choice to downgrade to DishDVR Advantage with AT200 and AT250 would be an automatic starting point. You need to remain subscribed to the DishHD package so you don't muck up the $10 credits, but if you get nowhere with CSRs or CEO people, you MIGHT TRY (careful here) dropping from AEP to AT200 plus DishHD and THEN try to upgrade to DishDVR Advantage.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I was on Dish Platinum w/locals and had no problem changing over to DVRAdvantage. Of course, online I couldn't downgrade any channels and didn't expect to be able to.

You end up with AT250+all premiums+locals+HD, basically the same thing as HD Platinum but with a guaranteed price protection.


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok got a clear answer now, and I think many people will be happy, you get the AT250 free with the DVR Advantage for $49.99 if you sign up for either Credit Card Auto Pay or an 18 month contract.

Without Credit Card Auto Pay, or an 18 month contract you only get the AT200 for the $49.99 with the option to upgrade to the AT250 for the additional $10.00.

Hope that clears everything up, and this was confirmed to me and explained more clearly by the rep at the Executive Office.

David


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You can go with the dvr advantage plan-includes the locals and one dvr fee . There are two ways to save money with the dvr advantage pack. The first one is with the top 250 included with all your premium packs and hd pack and one with just the top 200 with all your premium packs and hd pack included.
> 
> 49.99 top 200 dvr advantage pack with locals
> 20.00 hd pack
> ...


Mike -- what about DVR fees?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

joebird said:


> Mike -- what about DVR fees?


 NO dvr fees on your main dvr with dvr advantage. That is the advantage, along with no fee for the locals. IF you have more than one dvr then you will get hit with that dvr fee in addition to your bill along with an additional receiver fee if you own or a lease fee if you lease : 5.00 for sd receivers and 6.00 for hd receivers. Any fees for not having your phone line connected will also be in addition to your main programming I outlined . IF you are getting any hd credits for subbing to hd for 10.00 then they will subtracted at the end of your billing statement.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't forget the other advantage - locked in rate til 2/2009! That may turn out to be the biggest advantage.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

david803sc said:


> Ok got a clear answer now, and I think many people will be happy, you get the AT250 free with the DVR Advantage for $49.99 if you sign up for either Credit Card Auto Pay or an 18 month contract.
> 
> Without Credit Card Auto Pay, or an 18 month contract you only get the AT200 for the $49.99 with the option to upgrade to the AT250 for the additional $10.00.
> 
> ...


What number did you call to get a rep at the Executive Office?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

OK, so where is the DVR rental fee in the regular Dish Networking Pricing sheet? Seems to of been left off. Service fee is there though.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm fuzzy... Correct me if I'm wrong.

1) As a current subscriber without HD, if I go with DVR advantage and HD, I get a 622 for no money down (lease)
2) If the 622 is the only reciever on the account, I pay no DVR fee (part of DDA) and no lease fee
3) I'll pay $49 + $20 - $10 (HD rebate), so long as the 622 is hooked up to the phone line

Or, am I still on the hook for a lease fee, I just don't have to pay the $150 for the initial 622?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The lease fee is extra from the dvr advantage plan. As far as the payment for the 622 I think that it will be 149.99 and you get 50.00 back for the mail in coupon and then you get 10.00 off of hd pack for 10 months if you have never had hd. 

I would call and ask Dish and see what they offer you and if you don't like the regular csrs then go with the tech department. Tell them that you wanted a csr that could speak fluent English that you could understand.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Dish DVR Advantage is a package price for programming and fees, but doesn't by itself involve getting any hardware. One would sign up for DDA instead of AT200 (or AT250). Getting a receiver (a 622 in particular) involves the same route you used to use to get a receiver. New (or returning) subs get equipment under the Digital Home Advantage program and "they" can get a free 622, $20/month credit (half new sub, half new DishHD), 18 months of DHPP, ... Existing subsribers lease a 622 under DIU, with an up front charge of at least $149, and up to $199. If you have been an existing customer for a year, you qualify for a $50 DIU Bonus, but it will involve paperwork for a credit back to your account. Existing subs also qualify for $10/month for 10 months if they are just now signing up for DishHD. After paying the added $20/month for a year, you will have recovered an up front $149 but that isn't the same thing as a "free 622".

Whether that DIU 622 does or doesn't have a $6/month fee isn't clear yet. It would be REALLY nice the $6 lease fee disappeared for a DIU receiver when it was the only receiver on the account. Someone has reported that their "Current Activity" makes it seem like he won't have that $6 lease fee on his bill. Even if he doesn't, it doesn't guarantee that you won't. A good many things have been reported as "my bill shows" and people shouldn't necessarily expect to be able to get them themselves. david803sc would appear to have lucked into "AT250 for $49.99". I think you'd need to wait several weeks for people to have bills generate after switching to DDA and getting a DIU ViP receiver that becomes their only receiver. Until those bills arrive, I'd assume that you need to add the $6 lease fee to your 2) and 3). I hope I'm wrong there!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dbconsultant said:


> What number did you call to get a rep at the Executive Office?


They call you. The way to contact them is through the "CEO" email address.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> They call you. The way to contact them is through the "CEO" email address.


Thanks, James. I am going to try calling first (won't have time until Friday) and hoping I get a csr that will know what to do. If that doesn't work, then I will email CEO for assistance.


----------

